# MS Paint Can't Find 1 of My Printers



## officerripley (Sep 15, 2022)

When trying to print in Microsoft Paint on 1 of my computers, it can't find 1 of my printers, although when using the same version of Paint on my laptop it can find both printers just fine. Any suggestions?


----------



## Tish (Sep 15, 2022)

Try uninstalling and reinstalling that printer.


----------



## Nathan (Sep 15, 2022)

Print service or printer driver not configured for that machine.  I take it you're printing via WIFI and not direct SUB connection?


----------



## officerripley (Sep 15, 2022)

Nathan said:


> Print service or printer driver not configured for that machine.  I take it you're printing via WIFI and not direct SUB connection?


Hmmm, I can print just fine on that printer from other apps and websites on that machine, just not in Paint. Not sure what "direct SUB connection" means? Anyway, I'm not sure how that machine is hooked to the printer, my techie guy set it up. And I've checked and the printer itself is all up-to-date. Oh, and my laptop is able to print to that printer in Paint just fine.


----------



## Nathan (Sep 15, 2022)

officerripley said:


> Hmmm, I can print just fine on that printer from other apps and websites on that machine, just not in Paint. Not sure what "*direct SUB connection*" means? Anyway, I'm not sure how that machine is hooked to the printer, my techie guy set it up. And I've checked and the printer itself is all up-to-date.


Sorry, meant USB connection.


----------



## officerripley (Sep 15, 2022)

Nathan said:


> Sorry, meant USB connection.


Oh, okay, I'm using WiFi then.


----------



## Nathan (Sep 15, 2022)

So, if you just saved your  image that you are editing in Paint as a file(.png, jpeg, .bmp etc) to hard drive, could you then print it?


----------



## officerripley (Sep 15, 2022)

Nathan said:


> So, if you just saved your  image that you are editing in Paint as a file(.png, jpeg, .bmp etc) to hard drive, could you then print it?


Yep, that's what I ended up doing and it printed fine. Kinda worries me though that Paint can't "find" that printer.   Maybe because it's an old version of Paint?


----------



## Nathan (Sep 15, 2022)

officerripley said:


> Yep, that's what I ended up doing and it printed fine. Kinda worries me though that Paint can't "find" that printer.   Maybe because it's an old version of Paint?


It sounds like strictly a Paint issue then.   As a Linux user my photo editor of choice is The Gimp.   It's NOT Photoshop but pretty much on-par with MS-Paint.    There's a version for Windows users->->-> https://www.gimp.org/microsoft-store


----------



## officerripley (Sep 15, 2022)

Nathan said:


> It sounds like strictly a Paint issue then.   As a Linux user my photo editor of choice is The Gimp.   It's NOT Photoshop but pretty much on-par with MS-Paint.    There's a version for Windows users->->-> https://www.gimp.org/microsoft-store


Thanks, Nathan!


----------

